# 2003 330i Owner Comments - Long Like a Book!



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

OBS3SSION said:


> *Gee, thanks!  Now my 3.5 month wait for my 330i is going to be even harder. We ordered a Tourmaline Violet/Black Leather 330i with PP, SP, CWP, BX and Step. We'll be taking delivery at the PC on Feb 3. The order has been placed with the dealership, and a deposit left, but the order probably won't be submitted to BMW until late this month when the Dec build slots become available. (We're coordinating delivery while on vacation down south.)
> 
> I've been contemplating adding the Nav to the order, but not sure if the $1800 is worth it. I've rarely ever had problems finding my way, and the Nav would be more a toy that a tool.
> 
> Enjoy your car, and I'll be holding my breath until I take delivery of my first BMW. :thumbup: *


OBS3SSION,

Congrats to you on your new car and that special color you ordered. We have got to see your photos when ready.

The NAV is more like a toy. However I do use it often for sales calls for work, so for me it's toy that actually proves useful.

PC - I was in Spartansburg, SC at BMW'S X5 school and you will be impressed with what they have over there. The people there are very nice and will take good care of you when you pick up your 330i. I think there is a free driving course for you there too, right? I admire your patience!


----------



## CarFreak (Oct 8, 2002)

iiotoko said:


> *bmwguynj!
> 
> Excellent post! I picked up my Alpine White 330i, (Sports, Prem., Natural Brown, NAV, Heated Seats), this past Friday and can't believe the differences in handling and power between my MY2k 323i which I said goodby to the same day.  My heart began to flutter the first time I tested its acceleration.
> *


Lets see some pics! My car should be here in 2 weeks and I'm dying to see pics of an Alpine White 330i w/sports package.


----------



## Mashuri (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Re: 2003 330i Owner Comments - Long Like a Book!*



rost12 said:


> *
> 
> No it's not  Go listen to Logic7 in the 7 series
> 
> ...


Actually, I would give top stock honors to Aston Martin and their Vanquish with the Linn audio system. Then again, what would you expect with your six-figure automobile?


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 2003 330i Owner Comments - Long Like a Book!*



Mashuri said:


> *
> 
> Actually, I would give top stock honors to Aston Martin and their Vanquish with the Linn audio system. Then again, what would you expect with your six-figure automobile?  *


I'd think for that money, I'd expect a full orchestra or someone famous singing to me live in the back seat of that car! 

I mean how much better can it get in such a small area / cabin! Amazing!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: 2003 330i Owner Comments - Long Like a Book!*



Mashuri said:


> * Then again, what would you expect with your six-figure automobile?  *


I'd expect it to break down often, be a total drag in traffic but make up for it all on open stretches of roads


----------



## TGD (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: 2003 330i Owner Comments - Long Like a Book!*



> _Originally posted by Mashuri_
> Actually, I would give top stock honors to Aston Martin and their Vanquish with the Linn audio system.
> _Originally posted by bmwguynj _
> I'd think for that money, I'd expect a full orchestra or someone famour singing to me live in the back seat of that car!


I don't think there's a back seat in the Aston Martin. Or at least you can't fit anyone in it.


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

For my fellow friends and bimmerfest members on this thread:

Free 2 year subscription to Stuff Magazine (Soft porn that you can away with and it's legit). Enjoy - Link below:

(SIGN UP WHILE IT'S STILL GOOD!)

http://complimentarymagazines.com/cgi-bin/create_form.cgi?setup=stuff


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

No thanks, but... :yikes:


----------



## MudPhud (May 10, 2002)

*Congrats bmwguynj and all 330i owners!*

My sentiments exactly. Though instead of a nearly fully-loaded 330i, I settled for "just" metallic paint, leather seats, and the oh so essential Sport Package. I was thinking silver, too, until I saw Topaz Blue in person! Definitely the best all-around performer out there, bar none. :thumbup:

Not to be a spoil-sport, but does anyone else out there notice that when the rear windows are down and you're traveling at highway speeds, your eardrums feel like they're about to pop (especially if the front windows are up)? Or that the front passenger side seatbelt buckle really slaps against the B pillar when the front window is down (and the seatbelt isn't fastened)? My only pet peeves, really, after I got the sticky accelerator pedal fixed.


----------



## Mashuri (Aug 14, 2002)

bmwguynj said:


> *For my fellow friends and bimmerfest members on this thread:
> 
> Free 2 year subscription to Stuff Magazine (Soft porn that you can away with and it's legit). Enjoy - Link below:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link! :bigpimp:


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: Congrats bmwguynj and all 330i owners!*



MudPhud said:


> *Not to be a spoil-sport, but does anyone else out there notice that when the rear windows are down and you're traveling at highway speeds, your eardrums feel like they're about to pop (especially if the front windows are up)? Or that the front passenger side seatbelt buckle really slaps against the B pillar when the front window is down (and the seatbelt isn't fastened)?*


I've noticed both of those in my 323i... If the front windows are up and the rear are partially down (i.e. 25% open), there is buffetting of the air flow back there. Hence the weird eardrum feeling. If I open all of the windows at 25%, the air flow is very smooth. I only see the seatbelt flap when there is a significant crosswind at highway speed.

Pretty interesting aerodynamics, eh?


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: Congrats bmwguynj and all 330i owners!*



MudPhud said:


> *Not to be a spoil-sport, but does anyone else out there notice that when the rear windows are down and you're traveling at highway speeds, your eardrums feel like they're about to pop (especially if the front windows are up)? Or that the front passenger side seatbelt buckle really slaps against the B pillar when the front window is down (and the seatbelt isn't fastened)? My only pet peeves, really, after I got the sticky accelerator pedal fixed.  *


I noticed the same thing. If I lower only a front window on my 328i the buffeting in the car drives me nuts. I have to lower a rear window an inch or two to make it stop.


----------

